# Level 5 tools



## simpsonj829 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey guys I'm a long time resident but just signed up to see what everyone thinks of my situation. My first house I bought was old plaster. I stripped it all out so I could insulat the walls and run duct work for a updated heater/ac. I would say I'm more of a handyman that likes to do his own work. I fished the entire house with just hand tools, with no problem. 

Fast forward to now. I recently got married and not have a new project house. Once again no insulation in the walls and needs a new heat/ac. I was thinking about buying automatic tools to help move things along and make it a bit easier for myself. I was stuck on the Northstar set for its bright green sexy color. But let's face it I'm planning on using it for one house and maybe some side work hear and there. 

Question is should I get the level 5 set as its much cheaper and pretty much do what I want. Or should I just tape and mud the old way and save the money for something else?

Just so you know it is a 2500 Sq foot house and I'm also planning on finishing the basement ceiling. Tha k you for any input you could give me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Just do it by hand or pay a pro. There is a learning curve with the tools and you are not going to pick it up in one house.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

ditto to what gazman said.


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

I concur with Gazman!


----------



## simpsonj829 (Feb 29, 2016)

Not the answers I wanted but I already knew what everyone was going to say. I mainly wanted the Zook, corner roller and angle head/box. I would just be so much easier to run those long top corners and ceiling joints with a zook. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

A compund tube would be a big help if internals! Maybe lool at the columbia semi auto finishing set. If you reaaaallllly want!


----------



## simpsonj829 (Feb 29, 2016)

I did look at the semi auto taping set. I have also thought about getting a corner roller and flusher and using a lamb's wool to apply the mud in the corners.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I have some used tools if you are really itching to try some tools.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I started 10 years ago with the same thing in mind. Buy tools to use on a remodel house we were going to buy. I did already have a general idea of how to run them from finishing for a builder prior.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> A compund tube would be a big help if internals! Maybe lool at the columbia semi auto finishing set. If you reaaaallllly want!


Not sure what all comes with the set but I can tell you this: I agree with P.E.I. A compound tube with inside corner applicator along with a roller and a flusher will speed things up tremendously without the steep learning curve.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I was only taught how to hand trowel and when i was learning auto tools it took me what seemed slower on a job learnng then if i had of just done it by hand but yes if you have basics down i think corner tube with roller flusher system is great and can be picked up quite quick


----------



## simpsonj829 (Feb 29, 2016)

Is the Columbia semi auto taping kit the only one out there? Or are there other brands that I should look into. 

More or less I'm looking for the speed and ease of using tools to help. Take our dining room for example it's 15x24 it would take me a good 5 hours to tape it by hand and then the next day another 5 hours to second coat everything. Plus make a mess of drips and mud that falls off the knife when doing the ceiling. I don't have to sand much when I'm done but let's face it I'm not a pro per say, I was thinking auto tools might help in not only being faster, but cleaner as well.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

simpsonj829 said:


> Is the Columbia semi auto taping kit the only one out there? Or are there other brands that I should look into.
> 
> More or less I'm looking for the speed and ease of using tools to help. Take our dining room for example it's 15x24 it would take me a good 5 hours to tape it by hand and then the next day another 5 hours to second coat everything. Plus make a mess of drips and mud that falls off the knife when doing the ceiling. I don't have to sand much when I'm done but let's face it I'm not a pro per say, I was thinking auto tools might help in not only being faster, but cleaner as well.


There are other brands. Better Than Ever, Tapepro, TapeTech


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Id go columbia. The hard case would be nice from csr. Can am has a set as well. Both would be good sets. But those are the only two sold in complete sets to my knowledge.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

View attachment 27538




View attachment 27546


Hmmm...I wonder where they got the hard case idea. Actually a double shotgun case


----------



## simpsonj829 (Feb 29, 2016)

I really want to thank everyone for the quick responses and info provided. I'm still unsure what direction I will go. The mud tube seems like a good idea for what I need to do. I'm going to watch some videos and look around at kits and prices. 
Them damn Northstar tools with their lime green. I have always wanted auto tapers but that is what pushed me over the edge hahahaha


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Why do they call them Level 5 tools? They don't do a level 5 finish.
They should call 'em level 4 tools.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Why do they call them Level 5 tools? They don't do a level 5 finish.
> They should call 'em level 4 tools.


I think maybe there marketing is our tools are better than a level 4 finish.....there are some ethnic painters around us 1 is called 3 star painting and 1 is called 4 star lol


----------

